# Password problem



## roehrle (Feb 8, 2004)

Having no kids in the house I never set up the password for parental control. Recently on a couple shows I wanted to watch it required me to enter a password.I believe when I first got my tivo there was a inital password that I don't know if I entered or not. Anyone know what that password is or what I can do to make sure this doesn't happen again. Can I turn the password option off ??


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Not to step on your thread but I have a similar problem at times so maybe we can both get answers. I have parental controls off (says so when get to the menu) but sometimes when I go to record a show (something mundane like Buffy etc), it says something about a channel not being available anymore or some such nonsense. But everything records once i put in the password.

Any idea how to stop this perplexing event? thx

PS I don't use fav channels or anything like that.


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

It takes a call to TiVo customer support (hmm, maybe that't now a DirecTV customer support issue?) to reset a password. After it's reset, you can turn the option off.

newsposter, I've never seen anything like you describe. Maybe gremlins??


----------



## Daddylilbone (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a Philips 704 and recently had the following problem..anytime I selected any option at DVT Central I was prompted to enter a default password..I called support they said try 0000 and 9999,,no luck..I have never had parental controls on and never entered any code...I had to send it in...are these related problems...???


----------



## sjendro (Jan 9, 2003)

It is DirecTV customer support. Call us up, explain the problem, and we can reset and clear the password on your DTiVo, as long as you can verify that you are the account holder-in other words, make sure you have your account # handy and the last 4 digits of your SS # as that is normally kept on file to verify these types of changes.


----------



## gtpsteve (Feb 9, 2005)

I forgot my password and nobody nows it


----------



## xeroid966 (Apr 12, 2006)

I just encountered the Password and Parental Lock problem, perhaps after a recent service update by TIVO to enable Yahoo and other internet based services. On my Tivo brand 40 hour DVR, there was no password at all. I know I had set a password before. On our Toshiba brand DVD DVR the password was set to something not known by anyone in our household. We saw the post about entering the default 0000 or 9999. Ours was 8888 found by trial and error. 

Good luck finding your default password. When calling TIVO customer support, the computer voice prompter disconnects the call when you identify your TIVO being made by another company.


----------

